# swap meets



## jonarellano (May 22, 2008)

Dose any one know were any swap meets are in Minneapolis.MN. If so when and were. thanks.


----------



## 30sRollfast (May 25, 2008)

sunday june 8th penn cycle bloomington.its a vintage bike show and swap.starts at 8 am


----------



## jonarellano (May 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot.


----------

